# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  Not sure if exploit or intended

## azuro

Hello I think i mightve found an useful bug, i am not sure if it is intended or not so please comment! :Smile: 

First off i've noticed this more then one time, but i didnt think much of it at the time, but here it is.

Start as an engineer or reckon put out the mines for the cars, or get the claymore out, now you can die, change spec etc and when someone walks over it they will die.

I played engineer aprox 10min in the game, and put down some mines, i died a few times change to reckon and suddenly i get a multikill for my road mine, and same has happened to reckon, so if you want some free kills just put down some engineer mines at a moderate traveled world, maybe an base we already have (if conquest) play the game, and at one point someone is gonna travel there and die, im not sure if it stacks up, so u can get several engineer mines and spread them over the field, or if it only works with the once u got the first time.

Please try it out and comment! :Smile:

----------


## radarlove

Its know and its on purpose  :Smile:  It was already this way in BF3  :Smile:

----------

